# 1986 200sx fuel pump problem



## andy57s (Jan 20, 2005)

Guys,
I've owned an 84 200sx before this one (10 years and 280k miles)
and now this one (4 years 150K miles) never seeing this problem.
I parked the car the other night, went out in the morning, crank but no start.
Discovered when I turned the car on, fuel pump only ran for a minute. Checked the wiring, had 12 volts at the connector, but it went away when I plugged the connectors together. Pulled the fuel pump out of the tank, hooked to 12V, ran great. Found the the Ground wire under load was opening.
Jumped it to the Gauge ground, pump now runs but when I filled it with Gas today, it wouldnt start until I banged on the tank.

Question: Is there a fuel pump relay or what turns the power on to the pump.
Do the grounds all start from one place ? What should I check ?

Thx,
Andy


----------



## andy57s (Jan 20, 2005)

*86 200sx Fuel Pump Problem*



andy57s said:


> Guys,
> I've owned an 84 200sx before this one (10 years and 280k miles)
> and now this one (4 years 150K miles) never seeing this problem.
> I parked the car the other night, went out in the morning, crank but no start.
> ...


More Info 1/20/05:
I got 3 blocks from my house this AM when the car shutoff. Pump sounds
like it's running but under the hood I can hear a sound like gas running in the fuel rails and a solonoid click every so often. Any ideas ?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It could be easier in the long run to replace the pump altogether. If its similar to the S13 one, Nissan likes using dual stage fuel pumps in their cars which cause no end of trouble.


----------



## Sleepy939 (Feb 16, 2005)

I had the same exact problem on my '95, it turned out to be the fuel line from the pump itself (inside fuel tank). Pop off the fuel pump cover in back seat check to make sure all hoses are plugged.


----------



## BrianNVdCustoms (Feb 18, 2005)

just replace the pump. I agree with Joel. if it acts broken, it most likely is. and changing wiring helps, so your wiring is most likely okay...don't ruin it making all kinds of wierd jumpers, invest a hundred bucks and be done with it. best of luck.


----------



## andy57s (Jan 20, 2005)

*It's not the pump*



BrianNVdCustoms said:


> just replace the pump. I agree with Joel. if it acts broken, it most likely is. and changing wiring helps, so your wiring is most likely okay...don't ruin it making all kinds of wierd jumpers, invest a hundred bucks and be done with it. best of luck.


Guys,
It's not the pump...... Pressure is 65 lb's when it's running.
It's just not getting the signal to turn on.
The fuel pump relay isn't switching on the Ground to the Pump.
Trouble is , I don't know where the relay is on the 86.
Anyone know ?
thx,
Andy


----------



## BrianNVdCustoms (Feb 18, 2005)

Time for a Chilton manual, bro. go to Autozone or something and browse one for the solenoid location.


----------



## steve-o79 (May 20, 2007)

I had the same problem turns over has spark and everything just no power to the computer wich you need to get the fuel pump to work there is some fusiable links right between the right head light and the batterry replacle any of the ones that feel soft as they are blown or weak if the car does not start go under the hood and push on them and twist lightly it should start


----------



## Coppers12 (Apr 30, 2015)

Got a 84 s12 with a ka24de swap in it , car ran great for about 6 months , one day it started choking on the freeway to the point of stalling . Seemed I wasn't getting enough fuel , let the car sit for 15 mins and started it right back up . Next day I turn my car on after driving to friends house n it stalls going 25mph . Same thing just choked n died . Got crank spark n air . Have a feeling the fuel pump might have gone out or the fuel pump relay


----------

